# Detail My Ride - Our New HQ



## Detail My Ride

Hi Guys,

As some of you may know over the past few months our new premises have been under construction, and until now there have been only a handful of pictures online. As much as I know you guys love a garage/unit build, i'm going to tease you with a few for now and leave the progress post until its finished.

However, a bit of info for you. The unit will be our new HQ, with office area as well as detailing bays, and will accommodate vehicles for all kinds of treatments, whether it be a basic wash or intensive correction, we also have the availability for storage.

The unit is brand new, and custom built to our spec. It will be covered by a 24hr monitored alarm, maximum security electric doors, a HD CCTV system and various other security features to ensure maximum peace of mind. In addition to this the unit will be kitted out with metal halide lighting, bay sockets and lighting, air compressor to make it an effective detailing environment.

A few pics below, showing how it looked a few months ago, and how it looked earlier today.

Full progress thread to come soon! We will have an open even in due course, so watch this space.





































And how it looks today (excuse my dirty car!):










Thanks for looking, will update over the next few weeks as it happens!

Gaz


----------



## -Kev-

that looks awesome Gaz, business going very well obviously :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Wow that's huge look forward to finished article why not led now price coming down and a lot cheaper to run?


----------



## thunderpantz

looks awesome! Not too far from me either!


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks very nice Gaz


----------



## Car Key

Very impressive! Good luck with it. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Thats a great premises there, you definitely have your head screwed on the right place, i;m sure your business will turn out very strong.


----------



## PaulN

Must be lovely getting it brand new and purpose built as it seems most of the hassle starting with a new unit is the cleaning and stripping back from the company before....

Where is it based?

Paul


----------



## Detail My Ride

Unit is based in Berskwell, just outside Solihull. Within close range of NEC, Birmingham Airport, and also high speed rail to Birmingham/London.


----------



## EliteCarCare

Good to see it's coming along now Gaz, are you going to be living there too?! 

Alex


----------



## sean20

nice looking place youv got there. carnt wait to see the finished photos


----------



## Miglior

Really Really pleased for you and nath on this one Gaz, Ill have to come down sometime and check it out and have a brew!


----------



## liam99

Looking good.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Looking good Gaz, you can't beat having your own space to work in.


----------



## northva

Gaz W said:


> Unit is based in Berskwell, just outside Solihull. Within close range of NEC, Birmingham Airport, and also high speed rail to Birmingham/London.


i used to live in berkswell  the house was Holly Lodge are you near there? a long time ago they got a great pub there the bear, i used to work for Forward Engineering ron beaty in meriden restoring old jags but this was many years ago.

good luck


----------



## DMH-01

Looks really good mate.


----------



## Rowan83

Very nice Gaz, all the best for 2012 and beyond!


----------



## Racer

Looks very promising ( and good  ) , Gaz. :thumb:

All the Best for your new "Ride"


----------



## Strothow

That looks superb gaz! Not far from me either!


----------



## james_death

Awesome...:thumb:


----------



## kallum_m

looking good


----------



## Shopnshine

Very impressive


----------



## Ashtra

WOW awesome .


----------



## Ronnie

looks amazing Gaz. coming along really well form the pictures you showed me! all the best for the new venture!!


----------



## Gilbert

That's huge! Don't tell me the unit next door being built is yours too?


----------



## Jamesc

Awesome Unit there! right big size


----------



## sean20

any updates?


----------



## ryand

Looking great gaz


----------



## mark328

Looks great, cant wait to see it finished!!! :thumb:


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

fantastic place  going to look amazing when finished.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Detail My Ride

A quick finished shot of the finished exterior, more progress/inside/modification pics to come!


----------



## GlynRS2

Looks good Gaz. Can't wait to see how you have kitted out the interior :thumb:


----------



## sean20

looking good carnt wait to see the other photos


----------



## MK1Campaign

Very nice. Ill be able to get my car washed in the winter now when its too cold and I cant be bothered ;o)


----------



## Detail My Ride

Picked up the keys today, its now officially ours and complete! Over the next few weeks paint, flooring, storage etc will all be installed, will post pics etc as it happens! Here are some completed pics:









































































Next to come, pics once its been painted!

Thanks for looking,

Gaz


----------



## Mad Ad

Lovely big bright space to work in there Gaz, will look nice when complete.


----------



## 20vKarlos

brilliant space!!

would love to have a unit!!


----------



## sean20

amazing place that will look super when al painted. 
you must be living the dream


----------



## Greenouse

You finished painting that toilet yet?? lol


----------



## suspal

nice one gaz looking awsome


----------



## Jonny_McC

Looks nice.

Couple of questions:

Any heating in the warehouse?

Why go to the trouble of fitting a DocM pack to the toilet then not fit lever handle to the tap? Not DDA compliant.

Also, vertical grab rail next to the WHB looks too far away from the WHB to be DDA compliant.

J


----------



## Type R

Jonny_McC said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> Any heating in the warehouse?
> 
> Why go to the trouble of fitting a DocM pack to the toilet then not fit lever handle to the tap? Not DDA compliant.
> 
> Also, vertical grab rail next to the WHB looks too far away from the WHB to be DDA compliant.
> 
> J


:doublesho


----------



## The Engineer

Any progress on the floor lad?

Will you be having an open day?


----------



## Tazz

i bet thats cost a pretty penny 8)


----------



## mk2jon

Type R said:


> :doublesho


:doublesho


----------



## Detail My Ride

Hi guys! Apologies for lack of updates, the cold weather has made some of the painting etc quite difficult, simply getting to the unit was a challenge on several occasions last week! We now have the floor in place, in the end we opted for a 2 Pack Epoxy Resin, which I am over the moon with. It took a long time to get right, and lots of prep work involved however it now looks stunning after 2 coats.

Pics below, in progress after some careful planning of start/stop points!














































Finished article!




























More to come over the next week including storage, signage and some near finished pics!


----------



## alan_mcc

That looks perfect. Seriously.


----------



## Derekh929

Looks great ready for some serious detailing


----------



## Ashtra

absolutely awesome.


----------



## Sparky160

Great premises there. Detailers paradise once finished im sure.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Had a special delivery this afternoon...










Sneak preview...










More pics to come!


----------



## abbacus

Looks great Gaz, you must be very happy with yourself?

Whens the open day then? :thumb:


----------



## Car Key

Crikey, Dura aren't cheap! £10k+? :doublesho


----------



## DetailedClean

Really impressive warehouse unit there

As someone who's also looking for one you've def got the best looking one I've seen so far


----------



## McClane

Looks great Gaz. Bet you must be chuffed!


----------



## Detail My Ride

More pics to come next week! For now, after ticking a few more things of the list of jobs including a leaking tap! Managed to get a spare few hours to give my car a once over, which is something of a rarity these days! Few pics, think this is actually the first pics i've ever posted of my car, lol!


----------



## mike_wall15

Wow this is ace Gaz!
Over the moon for you...

Would love to pop round some day when I'm out on the bike 

Mike


----------



## Detail My Ride

Welcome any time mate!


----------



## bigsyd

well gaz i have to congratulate you:thumb: i remember you as a very young lad on this site many moons ago and not a lot of people back then would give you the time of day or take such a Young boy into car detailing serious ....how the worm has turned :devil:and may i wish you every success in your new business :detailer: :wave:


----------



## Trucksy

wow very nice set up cant wait for more pics

Dura units are lovely we had them at the garage i worked at many moons ago top quality :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

awesome mate 

are you going for 18 metal halides for lighting?


----------



## ianFRST

oh, and is this dura?

http://www.dura.co.uk/

nice if so


----------



## Detail My Ride

Pics to come soon 

Another arrival earlier today! What could it be?










And a quick 50/50 from a car that was dropped off today, finished pics/write up to come.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Ooooo... The suspense!!

I have no idea what that is!!


----------



## cotter

Looking great Gaz. I'm jealous lol


----------



## Ric

Gaz W said:


> Pics to come soon
> 
> Another arrival earlier today! What could it be?


Data Cab, probably 10-15u (ish)


----------



## SCOTT1

yh data cab i think he is putting his cctv equipment in there


----------



## Jdudley90

Wow I'm only from fillongley would love to see a professional at work
Where abouts are you in berkswell or is it top secret?


----------



## BellUK

Looks great, any more photos? You managed to have any signs fitted?


----------



## Panther

Datacab/servercase for CCTV me thinks. 

Looking great, can you fill us in on costs??

Just to get an idea as this is my plan in a year or so.


----------



## Domus

Come on Gaz........updates:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Hi guys! Apologies, been a busy past few weeks!

Everything is almost complete, all the security installations are now up and running, signage on the unit itself is complete just awaiting some additional signage from the road. 

I will post up some new pics of the unit, when I have a moment to have a good clean up and take some pics of it at the moment!

Gaz


----------



## craigblues

Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Andrew125

Spectacular set up, the space is huge..

Good luck with your move..I am sure you will find it much better.

Andrew


----------



## adf27

Nice space :argie: 
Are you going to have cameras that can read numberplates at night after what happened to Tom H a few days ago??


----------



## Panther

adf27 said:


> Nice space :argie:
> Are you going to have cameras that can read numberplates at night after what happened to Tom H a few days ago??


As above!! Sort something out so that the plates can be read...


----------



## Tom H

We have got round the night vision issue by installing some relatively cheap flood lights that have built in PIR sensors so they light up the area and turn the night vision off, we have this inside and outside our unit now. Also looked at the ANPR cameras but the cost is pretty large. Great looking unit though, quality.


----------



## Ross08

Absolutely brilliant... but we need an *UPDATE*


----------



## Domus

What he said


----------



## Detail My Ride

Update coming tomorrow, promise!


----------



## DubbedUP

Gaz W said:


> Update coming tomorrow, promise!


Looking forward to the updates mate..

When I was last on here you were not even old enough to drive and now you have your own empire building! Well Done mate you deserve it for sticking in there!


----------



## thehogester

Looking superb mate! Not too far from me.


----------



## Domus

Still waiting Gaz :wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Hi Guys!

Unfortunately this thread and progress with what we had planned took a bit of a hit as we haven't had time to squeeze some things in, however we've invested some time and begun what for now i'll call phase 1!

A quick sneak preview, more to come!


----------



## JJ_

Glad to see you doing well Gaz. Really taking shape


----------



## Xploit

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## The Engineer

Gaz,

Sorry I've not got those pic's of the detail you did on our Freelander, its been dirty since with all the storms and salt being thrown around.
I will try and get a set to you soon.

Also can I just ask your thoughts on the pain quality of Lotus'? and either a graphite grey or pearl white for their scratchability (if thats a word) and easier of maintenance..

Rob


----------



## Detail My Ride

Hi Rob,

No worries, not a problem!

Lotus is generally on the softer side, however paint quality generally is OK. Is there a new toy on its way?

Will make sure I have some pics to post up later this week guys!

Gaz


----------



## Detail My Ride

Here is a quick teaser pic.










Will get a full write up of progress so far up early next week!


----------



## craigblues

Look forward to it.


----------



## TopSport+

craigblues said:


> Look forward to it.


+1:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail

Looking good mate


----------



## Detail My Ride

Here we go guys, I have some progress pics for you!

Since we moved in almost 12 months ago in February the plan has been to build an office space which will allow us to work in a much nicer environment, as well as offer somewhere for nice for customers to wait around if necessary e.g. for a maintenance wash and enjoy a tea/coffee (and sometimes biscuits!)

After some discussion we decided on a partitioned office, but also making use of the area that would be created by creating a 'bay' area to work on cars, where additional lighting can be installed giving a great area for final photos, and working on vehicles.

So, i'll let the pictures do the talking and show the progress, and get some finished shots when we have chance to give the studio a thorough clean etc over the next week or so as we've had to squeeze much of this work in around a busy few months, so everything is still not complete!

Let the fun/mess begin!























































Roof going in, fully boarded roof so we can access the top level for storage etc.
































































Starting to take shape:



















Lighting wiring going in:



















Additional wiring for lighting on exterior for detailing bay, and slots for double glazed UPVC windows cut out:



















Getting there!



















Now, a preview of the interior and exterior:










Testing out some custom paint that we had mixed to match our exact company Orange!




























The exterior:










Just a teaser, more to come!

Gaz and Nathan


----------



## cossienuts

looks awesome just what i would like


----------



## ShiningScotsman

very impressive and very professional - great work!


----------



## Derekh929

Looking fantastic and i think i see some nice new Dura Gear on the back wall


----------



## Detail My Ride

Derekh929 said:


> Looking fantastic and i think i see some nice new Dura Gear on the back wall


Well spotted :thumb:


----------



## samm

Looking great Gaz.


----------



## simon1969

very nice mate keep up the good work


----------



## craigblues

Looking good.


----------



## olliecampbell

I might have missed it but where/who did you get the epoxy from?


----------



## Detail My Ride

Oops, apologies looking back through the thread must have missed your reply! 

The Epoxy is a Johnstones system sourced through a local suppliers.


----------

